# Shimano PD-M424 SPD



## underground opa (28. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute ich will mir jetzt für die nächste Saison Klickpedale zum Racen kaufen. Ich hab gehört das die  Shimano PD-M424 recht gut sein sollen für ihren Preis. Aber mich wundert es das die in manchen Online-Shop 25 und in manchen anderen 50 kosten. Hat irgend jemand erfahrung mit den Dingern und weiß wie lange die so ca. halten? AUßerdem wie der große Preisunterschied zustande kommt? 
Leider weiß ich das es hier wenig Race bmxer gibt  aber vielleicht gibts ja auch den ein oder andren Mountainbiker der mit klicks fährt. 
danke schon mal 

opa


----------



## Mr. Speed (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo! 

ich fahre diese Pedale seit Jahren an meinen cc bikes mit denen ich nicht gerade schonend umgehe(schnee schlamm rennen etc etc.)... funktionieren immer top hat nie was gefehlt... 

Was die unterschiedlichen Preise angeht glaube ich... ,dass die teure Version ein neueres Modell ist, der einzige unterschied darin liegt soviel ich weiß, dass die Pedalachse länger ist und das gesamte Pedal somit etwas  weißer außen ist... macht aber fast nichts aus. VOm gewicht her müssten c.a. 20g  unterschied sein...

lg max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Speed (30. Oktober 2009)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> ich fahre diese Pedale seit Jahren an meinen cc bikes mit denen ich nicht gerade schonend umgehe(schnee schlamm rennen etc etc.)... funktionieren immer top hat nie was gefehlt...
> 
> ...



uups sry ich glaube ich habe da was verwechselt... ich habe die pedale ohne dem Plastikzusatz ausen herum gemeint... dürfte aber an der Sache eigentlich nicht viel ändern.


----------



## underground opa (6. November 2009)

danke  hab sie jetzt auch schon bestellt.. aber jetzt kommt die Frage welche Schuhe?!  sixsixone Filter Spd oder den sixsixone flight shoe?  beim filter hab ich irgendwie angst das ich da rausrutsch oder so..  hm welche soll ich nehmen? Bitte um schnelle antwort


----------



## RISE (6. November 2009)

Bei den vielen Leuten, die hier Race fahren (du bist der Einzige), ist es wohl eigentlich egal, wie du dich entscheidest... Vermutlich...


----------



## holmar (7. November 2009)

an sich find ich schon lustig genug das in einem bmxbereich über clickies diskutiert wird


----------



## underground opa (7. November 2009)

na danke


----------



## RISE (7. November 2009)

Wahrscheinlich ist es günstiger, wenn du hier mal im 4x/Dual Slalom Forum vorbeiguckst, dass ist doch relativ ähnlich.


----------



## underground opa (7. November 2009)

ja danke werd ich machen


----------



## Felixxx (8. November 2009)

Kurze Zusammenfassung: PD-M424 wiegt 475g, ab 21,90 Euro - bricht leider häufig an der äußeren Käfighalterung (nicht nur mir passiert) und PD-M647 wiegt 575g, ab 48,90 Euro - bomb proof mit deutlich definierterem Ein- und Ausstieg.

Angenehmen Sonntag noch, Felixxx


----------

